# Help!!!!



## Vaporlock (Dec 29, 2009)

I am having the worst time keeping my rosy red minnows. I have set up a tank for them so that I can have my own sustainable food supply for my cichlids but they are dying in a huge amount. I have tested for ammonia and ph are all fine. Water is soft which I have read is what they like. Says they also like water between 70 and 75 degrees and I have it a 73. They don't have ich and am pretty sure no other ailments. They are wasting away they have concaved bellies but they eat a lot. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Vaporlock (Dec 29, 2009)

By the way want to say hi to everyone and thank you for including me in your community!!


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

If u just got them you may of gotten a bad batch. Wish I could help more.


----------

